# Beardie advice needed!



## newbeard (Nov 30, 2008)

*Have just bought two 4 month old beardies from pet shop and was told we could keep two together. Have had them 2 weeks and one has started to dominate the other.*
*I have been advised to get rid of one which i am in process of doing but the weaker dragon is not eating well and very lethargic. *
*The weaker one has a chewed tail and two chewed toes on back foot which it had when we got it. The tail had been chewed again the other day and i dont know if this is because of crickets or the dominant dragon.*
*Please could someone tell me how i can get the weaker one to eat. It is not interested in crickets/mealworms or veg but have managed to get it to eat a couple of wax worms. Am very worried about it.*


----------



## jodihugs-2008 (May 16, 2008)

All i can say is good luck with that....how long has it not been eating? and it is the more dominant dragon that has biten his tail!!! Do you know what sex they are becaues you cannot keeptwo males together! Personally i would just seperate them if poss, cause you might find you loose the one that is'nt eating! i know this because it happened to me...you don't want to be left with an empty viv!!!


----------

